# Halloween avatars?



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

Where's the Halloween avatars people?  Mine is skeletons wearing roses....but ya can't really see it. 
Dman, don't you have a special halloween avatar....Not you hammy.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Not you hammy.



That must be a typo... 
Rose I am headed to the closet to retrieve my Halloween Avatar now. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh shoot, i really wish Hammy hadn't seen this.... Please, Hamster, not the you know what guy.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

Here, i found one for you...


View attachment draculas hamster.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 26, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> That must be a typo...
> Rose I am headed to the closet to retrieve my Halloween Avatar now. Be back in a bit.



I cant wait....  the scariest avi of them all... :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

That avi is burned in my mind. I can close my eyes and see it. ALL of it.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2014)

It was a little dusty but it still fits....


----------



## MR1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I forgot about halloween , Rosebud I noticed your avatar , I just though you went to the darkside. 
Nice pair Hamster ,what did they cost you.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice one MR1....  Very cool.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I forgot about halloween , Rosebud I noticed your avatar , I just though you went to the darkside.
> Nice pair Hamster ,what did they cost you.



They cost me my dignity....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

:giggle::giggle::giggle::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 26, 2014)

Boo


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 27, 2014)

Meh, my avatar is always in season this time of year.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 27, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Where's the Halloween avatars people?  Mine is skeletons wearing roses....but ya can't really see it.
> Dman, don't you have a special halloween avatar....Not you hammy.



I had hoped to never see that again HL,


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2014)

Pjammers, that is very scary... Dman...you look funny.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2014)

Rose how is this for Happy Halloweed   hahahhahahaahahaahahahaahahahaa


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2014)

My pumpkin 

View attachment IMG_20141025_204454_056.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

Duck--I love it.  Every year I have a pumpkin carving party for us gals (also called "Women With Knives" Party) where we all do something along the line of your pumpkin.

I suppose I still have time to find some kind of halloweeny thing....I'll look.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2014)

Duck, did you carve that? Amazing.  

THG, i have always wanted to attend Women with knives party... Never a good time of year. ha.  I hope you guys have a great time.  I tried to find a plummer avi for you but they were all plumber butts, so that really isn't you.

LOVB, beautiful choice. lol


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks ROse,, n how r ur Plants going  with the LED Gro lights ??/


----------

